# Linear actuators instead of pneumatics



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

I can sure see where these could have their place but arent they grossly expensive when compared to pneumatics? Whats a good source for these? I ask because I much prefer electric props over pneumatics.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Very cool! A few questions, though... if your circuitry goes awry and keeps the motor running after the cylinder gets to the end of its reach, what happens? Does the motor stall out, does it keep turning but nothing happens? Is there any way to determine/measure its position?


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Usually on the better actuators there is an internal limit type switch that will not let it over travel. The real expensive ones have a seperate module for feedback to define position. I've worked with a few different ones over the years being a Maintenance Mechanic. We used them a lot where precise positioning was needed.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Lumpy said:


> I can sure see where these could have their place but arent they grossly expensive when compared to pneumatics? Whats a good source for these? I ask because I much prefer electric props over pneumatics.


This one was $66 and is powered with 12v power via the PicoBoo jr. 

As for cost, I think that if you have a situation, like I do where you don't want to annoy your neighbors with the sound of a compressor running for half the month, it's a great solution. But you're right, pneumatic cylinders are more affordable, but also require a compressor, long runs of air hose, etc. 

Something tells me that in the end it comes out about the same.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

CreepyCreations said:


> Very cool! A few questions, though... if your circuitry goes awry and keeps the motor running after the cylinder gets to the end of its reach, what happens? Does the motor stall out, does it keep turning but nothing happens? Is there any way to determine/measure its position?


bfjou812 is exactly right. There's systems in place that prevent the motor from over extending/retracting the shaft...or at least there is on the one I purchased.

By the way, if anyone is interested, I got it on ebay.


----------



## 48894 (Nov 15, 2012)

These look like a good alternative. Running a compressor just isn't an option for me.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

When I take the next step in prop making I will look into this. I like the idea of not using air, I hate the sound of pneumatic props when they trigger, i can always hear the hissing noise no matter how much other stuff is going on.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

This is what I want to do maybe next year, I do do have the room for an air compressor running and like you do not think the neighbors would like me if I did. Thinks for the information.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

They would be a great altenantive to pmeumatics, but you have to remember that they will not tolerate misalignment as much as an air cylinder. Also when they start getting longer strokes some may need guides . If you're not sure how they operate do a search on Wikipedia for them . Also as you get into the larger sizes they do tend to get somewhat bulky. I'm not saying not to use them ,just trying to point some things out. I've always had a 5 hp compressor with a 60 Gallon tank so its never been an issue with me .


----------

